# Outdoor Playtime



## Alek (Aug 14, 2011)

Having my rabbit Tiberius has been wonderful and he really is a joy. He's now a therapy rabbit so I take him so many places and he's really social and loves meeting so many people. Even though I take him so many places (including on errands), once place he hasn't been able to go is outside in our yard. We spend alot of time at our outdoor table with our dogs and visitors (not fenced in). Tiberius wants so badly to be able to come out. I brought him out a couple of times on a harness and he was in bliss getting to meet friends and being cuddled. Then when I picked him up to take him inside he started growling and kicking and wanted to get back out into the yard to continue his visit. I'd really like him to be part of the family outside too.
I wasn't comfortable with the harness I had him in and would like to know what products you fellow rabbit lovers would recommend. What sort of harnessess, adjustable gates or pens do you find useful for your rabbits that allow them to interact with there surroundings.
Tiberius is very laid back and doesn't startle easily and he really is comfortable outside. But I still want to make sure he's safe outside while he's enjoying himself.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 14, 2011)

We put our rabbit hutch inside of one like this ( ours is wider) and it has a ramp to hop out. The bunny loves it!




My bunny used a harness from a young age ( I have this one!) And they love getting out in it!






Our bunnies like pens like these. We have apurple one and use it like evever other day!


----------



## MsBunBun (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd let my bunny out more if I had a harness or an x-pen out there, hehe.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a worry wort and will take my buns to the pet store, but never out in the back yard. I'm afraid of flies, fleas, parasites from raccoons or wild rabits, ticks (I got lyme from the back yard), fox, birds, stray cats, neighbor's dog that likes to eat things, etc. I think our back yard is just too dangerous.


----------



## Alek (Aug 18, 2011)

My friend let me borrow their old kitten harness to try out a different style and size. I didn't think it would be big enough but angoras are deceptively large. It's a shoulder harness so it doesn't even go around his neck but seems to fit snuggly. I think I'll buy one of those when I go to the store now that I know the style fits well. I'm still considering what kind of gate as well as the landlord told me I could only use something that could fold up and store as he doesn't want the grass destroyed in a certain spot. If I don't find the right type I might just have my friend make one.
Tiberius had a fun time outside today on his harness. My neighbor thought he was funny because although he was allowed to run around and play he still preferred laying on my lap and grooming me.


----------



## Ashleighh (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought 3 x pens for each of my bunnies at the time but ended up using them to just block of the dangerous areas in our yard so when I'm out hanging the washing or cleaning up they get a run around all at separate times C:


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 18, 2011)

I let mine out in a pen and they just love it. Willow does binky's and the bunny 500 and just rejoices in the fresh air and sunshine. Although I had it hooked to my fence so it was in a giant U shape ( I have two hooked together to make it bigger) and she figured out a way to escape so I really have to keep a close eye on the stinker or hook it in a big circle so she can't squeeze out and sneak off into mischief. They love the sounds and smell of outside.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 20, 2011)

When ever my bunnies go outside, I am there with them at all times. My back yard is secured for any escapes, but you still worry about cats jumping over the fence.

My bunnies have their favorite spots, so I know where they are in the yard. When outside provide a safe place for them like a box that they can hide under if they need security.

Couple of times I used the top part of the cage to keep the bunny in one spot. This prevents them from getting away and protects them on the inside while they can get some sun.


----------



## Alek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm still going to get a gate for some running playtime but the harness I'm now using seems to work well for him. He spent a couple hours outside with me, my dogs and a couple friends just chillin' outside. He was hopping around greeting everyone and was so friendly. People driving by did double takes though and a couple people stopped and asked âIs that a rabbit on a leash!?â and âHeâs almost all hair!â 
I walked him to the mail box to get the mail and he was quite contented. I have to remind Tiberius though that not all dogs are friendly because when I was at the mailbox I suddenly felt a pull on the leash and looked over and heâs greeting this BIG dog. I snatched Tiberius up before a situation started and the people apologized saying they thought it was a small fuzzy dog and that they were surprised there dog was friendly considering he usually chases and kills rabbits *unamused*
My vet recommend a kitten flea collar for when Tiberius is outdoors but it REEKS! I need to find something else as it stinks way to bad and I think the smell bothers him to.


----------



## munchkins (Aug 20, 2011)

I want to know the best time of the day for my bonded, fixed, pair of bunnies to be let out of their cage to exercise. They stay indoors all the time. I have been letting them out pretty much for the afternoon, but they seem to be more active late at night, which doesn't match up well with this household, yet I am willing to adjust to them. When does everyone else exercise their bunnies ? Thanks.


----------



## Alek (Aug 21, 2011)

munchkins wrote:


> I want to know the best time of the day for my bonded, fixed, pair of bunnies to be let out of their cage to exercise. They stay indoors all the time. I have been letting them out pretty much for the afternoon, but they seem to be more active late at night, which doesn't match up well with this household, yet I am willing to adjust to them. When does everyone else exercise their bunnies ? Thanks.



I'm up most of the night anyway so nocturnal animals suit me so my bun is loose from around 5pm-2am. Most of our one-on-one playtime is in the afternoon either before or after my mom and I eat dinner. Then after playtime I settle on the floor, watch TV and brush my bunny out (the TV distracts him). When I'm not playing with Tiberius he's busy playing with my 2 cats or service dog. As long as your consistent with the time you play with your bunnies they usually adapt to the time you pick pretty well. My first two rabbits I played with early in the morning but when my schedule switched to nights they only took a couple days to adjust.


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 21, 2011)

i wish i could take my 3 lil girls out side but being in texas it is WAY to hot for them sometimes i think bout taking them out in the evening wen its cooler and not so hot but then i am worried bout heat stress the bugs and the stray cats around our neighborhood. im a major worry wort wen it comes to my lil girls too.


----------

